# Rose



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

What do ya'll think of this one? -Rich, I shot this with my little lens ;-)


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

very nice detail, only problem i have is the flower is cut off on the top. 

looks good


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

The color is missing...
...rich

p.s. Thanks for showing your lens in the avatar. Now people will know what I meant. ha ha RG


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Brett, this rose makes my muse dance, those old slow romantic dances. it's a beautiful presentation. soft and special. thanks for sharing!

rosesm


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

anyone else see a heart-shaped rose?


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

RustyBrown said:


> anyone else see a heart-shaped rose?


I'm glad I'm not the only one that sees it!


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

richg99 said:


> p.s. Thanks for showing your lens in the avatar. Now people will know what I meant. ha ha RG


I've seen that avatar before. I thought that was a wastebasket.....


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

okay i'll bite. what heart shaped rose?

(i think i need one of those little lenses)


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Koru said:


> okay i'll bite. what heart shaped rose?
> 
> (i think i need one of those little lenses)


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

now that's very neat. i was looking from a diff. perspective and didn't catch it at all!


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I see it and I like it...but what color is it really?


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

This is the original


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I must say I like the original color on this one. The heart comes out in it even more.


----------



## rendon (Jul 15, 2006)

Wow that is nice


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Heart??? what heart?? Rich


----------

